# Spin marks on blacktop!!



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

We finally got a good thaw. My lots are finally down to pavement and dry. I took a ride through today only to find spin mark where the blacktop is actually tore out from my bobcat. I only used it a few times to blow piles back and clear some parking spots. I'm in a real panic since this lot is only 2 years old. I've never had this problem!!


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

You have pics of that issue??


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

DaySpring Services;961618 said:


> We finally got a good thaw. My lots are finally down to pavement and dry. I took a ride through today only to find spin mark where the blacktop is actually tore out from my bobcat. I only used it a few times to blow piles back and clear some parking spots. I'm in a real panic since this lot is only 2 years old. I've never had this problem!!


That seems odd, unless your running chains or studs?


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I'll take some pics later. I'm really sh!tting myself with this one. I'm just running with the tires. I never ended up installing the chain I bought.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I've never had that problem in the winter, a hot summer day is a different story


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

DaySpring Services;961626 said:


> I'll take some pics later. I'm really sh!tting myself with this one. I'm just running with the tires. I never ended up installing the chain I bought.


My guess would be poor asphalt then.....if no chains/studs were used. I have a good amount of time in SS's and have never had this problem, other than a few careless moves made on hot asphalt. Pics would help.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I took a couple pics with my phone....you can atleast see what I'm talking about. I'm thinking it may be the result of a low bid blacktop job.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## OldCrow (Dec 14, 2009)

lol, I'm making that our new motto. Whenever some thing breaks or isn't quite right, I'm going to chalk it up to "low bid". 

The gouges don't look to bad. But it's hard to tell by the pics. Looks like the machine took off some of the fines on top. Sit there long enough with a heavier machine spinning the tires and it will happen.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I agree its hard to tell from the pics......but you could be on to something with the "low bid" thing


----------



## Kuzanut (Jan 18, 2009)

looks like something i delt with this summer at a condo siding job. Our man lift was leaving marks in the new blacktop (less then 1 yr old). turns out after the boss had someone come test the blacktop that the paving contractor used recycled blacktop instead of new, which there contract stated. so now the paving contractor is getting sued and we didn't get in trouble. hope this is helpful.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

we have a vary bad problem with cheep crap blacktop around here. the big flashy all new equipment guy uses crap blacktop. 

no :realmad: he can under bid everyone in town. 

i know i am yung and dump. i do lots of burn outs on blacktop in out back shop lot with the guys. and its hot as hell or cold as sin. but we dont get that stuff even with 35" mud tires smokin rubber. 

i call b/s black top job.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

sweetk30;964241 said:


> we have a vary bad problem with cheep crap blacktop around here. the big flashy all new equipment guy uses crap blacktop.
> 
> no :realmad: he can under bid everyone in town.
> 
> ...


You mean your YOUNG and DUMB.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

DaySpring Services;961664 said:


> I took a couple pics with my phone....you can atleast see what I'm talking about. I'm thinking it may be the result of a low bid blacktop job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen these types of marks before (from what I can tell from the pictures). I have not seen this thread before, so I hope this doesn't come to late. This looks to me like what happens when a car steers it's tires without moving, on hot or relatively fresh asphalt. I can't imagine how your skid steer could do that. The tires are much wider than the marks. Did you take pictures before the season began?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

WIPensFan;964262 said:


> You mean your YOUNG and DUMB.


You're........


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I don't know but looks like it waas done on a hot day and from a car. Maybe they were there before and you didn't notice it?


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

seriously dont worry about it will fade and you will not notice them I have done that before so I know.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats the trouble with skid steers, I subbed out my sidewalks around 2 malls to one owner operator, cancelled the service after the first snowfall. Too many black marks on the concrete. If y ou have a poor grade of pavement or oil or fuel soaked [email protected] Out.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Are you sure it's all from skid steer use? Check other ares of the lot to see if you can find spots in other areas that didn't get as much use pushing piles. I would think that either way it was a cheap pave job.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Are you sure it's all from skid steer use? Check other ares of the lot to see if you can find spots in other areas that didn't get as much use pushing piles. I would think that either way it was a cheap pave job.

sweetk30: "i know i am yung and dump" 

WIPensFan: You mean your YOUNG and DUMB.

SuperdutyShane: You're........ 

You know, yung and dump. Like kung poo. What a bunch of sarcastic a holes we all are! hehehe!:laughing:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;964514 said:


> You're........


Good one Shane.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the marks are from my skid. They look exactly like someone turning the wheels on a car not moving on a hot summer day. There were no marks the beginning of the season. I noticed some marks after the first melt down, even more the second one. Needless to say I wont be using my bobcat on that site anymore. It's not worth the risks.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

I doubt those are from your skid. Below are my reasons

1. When you push snow, there is a coating of water or snow left on the lots that will help your skid slide when turning

2. Tire prints look to narrow for skid steer tire

3. Look at the marks on the asphalt, when a skid turns or pivots, there should be other marks from the other 2-3 tires too

4.The marks you would have left, would make some what of a turn pattern or circle, the ones in the pic only look like a back and fore movement.

When I run my skid on concrete or asphalt, I never make a pivot turn, I feel it is hard on tires and equipment, I try to make a radius turn, or go forward and backwards and make a turn


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;961637 said:


> I've never had that problem in the winter, a hot summer day is a different story


yeah thats what i was thinking, maybe bad payvement if its like that when cold?

did that using a small sized new holland loading mulch one day two years back, only one skidmark but literally tore the top of the pavement off :/


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

I doubt they are yours also........

Offer to fix them for a FEE, tell the owner you are just looking out for them


Heat it up with propane and thump it flat with a steel tamper...........done.


----------

